# Freestyle Shooting Video



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

from time to time its boring to shoot on a backstop.
than i pick up some bb´s and just have fun.






greetings geko


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great shooting Geko! Did you know that sometimes when a scorpion is harassed he will sting himself to death? Also the large Centipedes (about 10 inches) that we have here will make fast work of a scorpion. He looks like a cobra when he fights one. -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NICE!! Fun for sure... and great area to be doing that....

Thanks for sharing

LGD

Excellent music to shoot to.. do you play music while shooting as well?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good stuff, Geko. You are a really good shot and you make really nice forks, too. Looks like you are using Thera Band Black there, right?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool tunes. Reminds me of the Terminator movie.


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you guys.
@tex
someone told me this about scorpions. this one i found in my ammobag after i forget it a night outside.
scared me to death!

@duck
yeap, i listen much times music while shooting.
it makes me relaxing. resulting a better accuracy.

@dayhiker
thx,
you´r right. its thera black. my favorite stuff.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome video!!!!! ...Mediterranean sling-shooting!








Cheers!!!
Q


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Geko , good to see you shooting again Bud! I always said you were one of the most graceful shooters I ever saw. Very smooth and accurate! Good music too!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good.shooting.. love the gunners too


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you very much.
i realy enjoy making videos, and i´m realy happy that you like it.

greetings


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice video Geko, i need to shoot more often .. urgh.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Great shooting, nice video.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very good shooting, i like your videos too


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you guys.
i´m just trying to entertain you and make people want to go out and shoot a slingshot.

greetings geko


----------

